# Total Wattage of 2003 E39 Stereo System



## FosterE39 (Aug 28, 2003)

Does anyone know the total wattage of the stock 2003 E39 stereo system without the DSP set up? I am unable to find out this information in the owners manual or the brochure. Thanks.


----------



## BillP (Jan 4, 2002)

Going by memory here, but it's something like 10wpc with perhaps a bit more oomph to the so-called subs.

This makes a lot of sense when you look at the amp and compare it to aftermarket units. It also makes sense when you look at the tiny power/ground wires (14 gauge?) feeding it.


Bill


----------

